# Riding Mower Running Lights



## Tech a Billy (Sep 14, 2003)

I just received my long overdue rider. 
pic/web page I want to install after market flood lights for early evening use. I only have a 9 amp charging circuit and the vast majority of available automotive type flood/driving lights use the 55watt bulbs which would be too much draw, I think. I found these 
and they appear to be just what the doctor ordered, drawing only about 3 amps total (2 lights). Rather than using them as headlights, I plan to mount them as work/flood lights, lighting up the mower deck on either side where I need to see in order to trim close to walls, flower beds, etc. I will try to mount them just under the arm rests facing down and forward. This seems like a much better solution than the typical headlights that come on most lawn tractors. Anyone have any experience with these or have any ideas on the subject of nighttime mowing that they would like to share? Or maybe just let me know that the links work? Thanks.


----------



## Tombeis (Sep 14, 2003)

My nephew is a Snapper dealer in Akron, Ohio. 

I will check with him tomorrow to find out what they recommend for lights.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 14, 2003)

Man, that is some machine. Much different than my 42 inch cut Sears riding mower.

Bill


----------



## Sway (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi Billy,

Does that mower have an electric clutch to engage the mowing deck? If so find out how many amp the clucth pulls and subtract that from the 9 amps and that is what you have left to work with.

Reason being when the battery starts to discharge the clutch will start to slip and wear out very quickly and cost several hundred dollars to replace.

I didn't think of this untill after I put 35 watt halogens on my Gravely, no probles yet but I don't run them very long, several mins at best.

I'm looking to mod the lights and put LED's in I just haven't had the time to do it yet. Lets get a project going for mower light's.

Later
Kelly


----------



## Tech a Billy (Sep 15, 2003)

Yes, it's got an electric clutch for the deck. Gee, I forgot about that. See, that's the kind of help I need. Thanks. I should also look into mounting a small voltmeter to monitor what's happening to the battery. I thought about LED's, like mounting ARC LS heads (seconds?) hooked into the electrical circuit. Or perhaps Streamlight 4AA heads or even mounting the entire flashlight using Ni-Mh. This could get expensive very quickly... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## Tombeis (Sep 18, 2003)

Billy:

One of the techs at the Snapper dealership said you should be able to operate lights from the charging system on your mower. 

I found that the charging system on my Snapper snowblower would not operate a 55 watt halogen lamp, but would operate a lamp Snapper sells for the snowblower. 

If you mower has a battery, I would try wiring a light or lights off the battery. Start with a fuse holder and a fuse off the positive terminal, and try a lamp with the ground wire grounded to the frame of the mower. You should be able to find a combination that will do what you want the light to do. 

Some of the Snapper equipment like the snowblower has electric start which does not have a battery. You plug in to 120 volts AC and start the unit. The starter generates a small amount of power to run a lamp. 

If your mower has a battery and electric start, lights should be easy to install.


----------



## Tech a Billy (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks Tom, Bill, Kelly,
I figure I have 3 amps for the lights, 2-3 amps for the clutch (I need to verify that) and that leaves 2-3 amps for charging. I cut my lawn for the first time with this machine the other night after work and was running out of daylight so I grabbed my SL 4AA LED for some experimenting. Once it was completly dark, (no street lights here), the single SL 4AA LED was amazingly effective. I could see that 2 of these lights would be enough for the close ranges encountered but I underestimated the need for the forward view. I'll need at least one light in the traditional headlight position in order to follow the previous cut line. After all, neatness does count here. But I can't stop thinking that 2 Surefire L4 heads permanently mounted and fed from the machines electrical system would be the ultimate solution, i.e tiny and powerful with low power requirements. I've also considered setting up a separate lighting circuit using a rechargeable 6 volt gel cell such as the type used in a handheld spotlight. That would power either of the LED lights mentioned above and eliminate the need to step down the 12-13 volts off the engine battery/circuit. Hmmm...


----------



## Tech a Billy (Sep 25, 2003)

OK, I received the mini-lights from slickcar.com and they are just the ticket, smaller than I imagined and plenty bright with a good pattern for close up floodlight work. Through actual testing I've determined that the ignition circuit and fuel shut off solenoid are drawing .32 amp when you turn on the key. Then the lights add another 3.1 amps, just as expected. Engage the blade clutch and you are up to a total 6.5 amps. That leaves a little cushion for charging the battery. I noticed the battery voltage rising when the engine is at only at half throttle./ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Great set up and much better lighting than is usually found on your typical homeowners riding tractor. Can't wait for a good test some night in actual use.


----------

